# Adventure Game Recommendations



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

My wife and I have come to really enjoy adventure games.

The games we enjoyed the most were Syberia and the sequel Syberia II.

We have tried a few other games but nothing seems quite as enjoyable as these games. They are more like an interactive movie than a game. All the puzzles make sense and are well integrated into the story line.

We are currently playing Paradise but it’s not quite as good.

Can anyone suggest some similar adventure games?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This is really not off topic, since we have a games forum... I'll move it.

Those games look interesting. 

We got an xBox 360 for our daughter and purchased SplinterCell, but haven't even plugged it in yet... :rolleyesno: ... not sure what I'm waiting on. It's more of a CIA type game.


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

We finally got back to playing Paradise. It is by the same developer as the Syberia games. It does have a similar look and feel so far. Once we get through Paradise we have The Longest Journey and it's sequel.


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

For those who enjoy computer/console gaming but you want a game that does not involve mindlessly rampaging around killing everything in sight, adventure games may be the answer. There are usually no weapons, and if you look there are some that are more like an adventure than others. Take a look at the Just Adventure web-site to see some reviews and screen captures etc.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

I clicked on the links you provided for those Syberia games and the descriptions make it sound like Myst. Have you tried or do you have any interest in trying something like an action/adventure game? Basically keeping the exploration and problem solving aspects intact, but adding some combat and physical obstacle manuevering into the mix. If you do, I think you will find a much larger selection of quality titles to choose from.


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

SteveCallas said:


> I clicked on the links you provided for those Syberia games and the descriptions make it sound like Myst. Have you tried or do you have any interest in trying something like an action/adventure game? Basically keeping the exploration and problem solving aspects intact, but adding some combat and physical obstacle manuevering into the mix. If you do, I think you will find a much larger selection of quality titles to choose from.


I did enjoy the tomb Raider games and some console games that were similar. I actually have Doom and Half Life. Sometimes it's cathartic to play games like that.


----------



## SteveCallas (Apr 29, 2006)

You might also enjoy the Legend of Zelda series, Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion, Shadow of the Colossus, and maybe even some of the Resident Evil games.


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

SteveCallas said:


> You might also enjoy the Legend of Zelda series, Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion, Shadow of the Colossus, and maybe even some of the Resident Evil games.


We did play a Resident Evil when we had a PS2. It was OK but there was not a lot of story to them. We also played some of the Final Fantasy games but were frustrated by the lack of exploration. Anytime you looked around you ended up having to fight the same battles over again. I found the battles became tedious and boring.


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Well I just read throught the review for Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion and I must say it sounds very good. It sounds like the difficulty varies based on the skill you demonstrate. i think this one will be added to the list of games to look for.


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

I just remembered that we really enjoyed the Silent Hill games. There were some interesting puzzles that were part of the story line and the combat was not the dominant aspect of the game. The story is a bit creepy but it's not real so that's ok.


----------



## Sthrndream (Apr 21, 2006)

Well I finally got around to picking up Oblivion.

I had a lot of trouble installing it. I finally discovered that if I uninstalled Roxio Video Wave then it would install properly.

It looks interesting. I'll report back after we have had a chance to get the hang of it.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I consider myself more of a RTS type. But I used to play the Monkey Island games by LucasArts. They really need to make another one of those!

mech


----------



## bob1029 (Feb 26, 2007)

Some of the best adventure games ive ever played are the Myst series, and Monkey Island series.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Did you ever play Grim Fandango Bob? That one was a classic as well!

I wish LucasArts would do some more sequels to these!

mech


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I agree with Myst, Its one of the best adventure games made. Some areas can be a bit tough to figure out but over all very entertaining and once your hooked you will find it hard to stop playing.


----------

